# Custom dashboards



## goldwave84 (Jun 14, 2006)

Noticed that there was no thread like this, so it would be cool to start one. Post pics of lowriders which has had their dashboards and gear shifters modified. Should be fun!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

These are a couple with 1959-1960 Chevy Impala dashes modified to fit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 15 2006, 11:36 AM~5611263
> *These are a couple with 1959-1960 Chevy Impala dashes modified to fit.
> 
> 
> ...



I think a 59 dash would look nice custom fit into a car with both sides of the dash molded to look like the passenger side with no gauges, the way it dips down on each side looks nice, shiiiiiiiiit if I had a 59, I would shave the gauges and make the dash smoove. :biggrin:


----------



## goldwave84 (Jun 14, 2006)

hot$tuff5964,
Hey man, as a noobie i am just trying to learn as much as possible. Sorry if it offended you, k?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

1968 caddy coupe

from this:










To this:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 22 2006, 10:45 AM~5649995
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:  damn, bling bling. looks tight :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Shizzle_@Jun 22 2006, 10:45 AM~5649995
> *1968 caddy coupe
> 
> from this:
> ...



MORE PICS PLEASEEEEEE!!! DETAILS!!!


----------



## sillygilly1 (Jul 18, 2006)

that shyt is tight homie.


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@Aug 24 2006, 09:07 PM~6036850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont got a house????????


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2006, 02:42 PM~6038031
> *dont got a house????????
> *


ain't mine fool
and theres no need for hating...


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@Aug 25 2006, 03:58 AM~6039436
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any close ups of this one....


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@Aug 25 2006, 03:03 AM~6039446
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The usual ugly over done shitty car. That looks fucking stupid.


----------



## Hillbilly Hopper (Mar 25, 2005)

usualy i try to b nice but all the tvs is a waste of money, and really is gay shit lol


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hillbilly Hopper_@Aug 27 2006, 04:07 PM~6051189
> *usualy i try to b nice but all the tvs is a waste of money, and really is gay shit lol
> *



lol i agree homie... but you guys wanted custom dashboards and i have provided :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Shizzle_@Jun 22 2006, 10:45 AM~5649995
> *1968 caddy coupe
> 
> from this:
> ...


DAMN!


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

X 2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that dash is fuckin sick ^^


----------



## Hillbilly Hopper (Mar 25, 2005)

i do like the conversion to the old imp dash in the caddy, beautiful work, its better than porn


----------



## capslock (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 26 2006, 11:00 PM~6051146
> *The usual ugly over done shitty car. That looks fucking stupid.
> *



x2.. played out ..


----------

